# Kia Ora from New Zealand



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Kia ora From New Zealand 

I have kept mice for years, and am now starting to breed them for myself (not the kids). I am breeding Siamese 2 does 1 buck 3 pinkies . And Also have my old Study buddy lh/dove tan. I am a student with Waikato Uni, 1/2 way through my B Teach Degree. So I spend far too much time on my PC, and playing with my mice. There is no mouse club in NZ (that I am aware of) so it would be great if I can ask questions from an international community. Kia Ora is traditional greeting from New Zealand Maori.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome,thats something I never knew about kia ora.It's a soft drink over here.We all adora kia ora :!: Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Thankyou, I am learning and reading, reading but very late now so must sleep. So much good info and ideas.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Kia Ora!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to our forum


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## b3xzark (Jun 16, 2009)

Kia Ora everybody lol go NZ! Anyone (from anywhere) know of any good breeders over here? I've always had pet-shop type mice but I'd like to take it to the next level... but there is like nooo breeders of fancy mice in nz that i can find over the net or in the pet shops (we don't have many people interested in FANCY cute and fluffy things over here- they usually just get a pet shop mouse and disgard it after a week)... anyone know anything useful? 
tēnā koutou, b3x


----------



## b3xzark (Jun 16, 2009)

oh, btw tēnā koutou means thank you in Maori. So i am told.


----------

